# DEBUG MODE Error



## Wak

Chaps,

when you get this DEBUG MODE ERROR , your message is still getting posted or sent...

refresh and check your post or outbox before retrying...



> Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> Line : 112
> File : smtp.php


my inbox is getting very repetitive! :roll:


----------



## CamV6

Pardon?


----------



## CamV6

Pardon?


----------



## CamV6




----------



## MrL

I've been getting a similar debug error this morning when posting. The post does go up even though you get this error.

Mr L


----------



## Roadhog

Me as well


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Still getting this problem today


----------



## Tomuchtoless

Got that, and managed to delete the whole thread (started by me) when trying to correct my quadrouple attempts to write a response.

Sad about that. (Topic was bicolor paintjob pics in the MK2 forum)


----------



## John-H

test


----------



## mio

I cant post either?
And i cant get the search function to work  
regards michael


----------



## mio

I cant post either?
And i cant get the search function to work  
regards michael


----------



## John-H

I get the following message when posting:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1089899, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('test')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php


... and my post DOES NOT get posted MOST of the time! Strangely it seems to have worked here :?

The search facility gives a similar message but more strangely PMs seem to work fine :?


----------



## QuackingPlums

EDIT: Double post due to site errors - see below.


----------



## QuackingPlums

mio said:


> I cant post either?
> And i cant get the search function to work
> regards michael


You managed to post here! :lol:

Seriously though, I've had errors when posting and searching too, and now my thread on DRLs/Xenons has been deleted.

Something bad has happened in the database... :?


----------



## John-H

I rarely seem to be able to post anything at the moment with the following message reported:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1089906, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('following', 'message', 'posting', 'insert', 'word', 'matches', 'debug', 'mode', 'phpbbsearchwordmatch', 'postid', 'wordid', 'titlematch', 'select', '1089899', 'phpbbsearchwordlist', 'wordtext', 'test', 'line', '251', 'file', 'functionssearch', 'php', 'post', 'posted', 'strangely', 'seems', 'worked', 'search', 'facility', 'gives', 'similar', 'pms', 'seem', 'work', 'fine')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php


Trying to edit a post produces the following:



> Error in deleting post
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1194 Table 'phpbb_search_wordmatch' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
> 
> DELETE FROM phpbb_search_wordmatch WHERE post_id IN (1089899)
> 
> Line : 419
> File : functions_search.php


The search facility reports a similar problem but strangely PMs seem to work. I sent Jae a text but have not heard anything yet.

John


----------



## John-H

I rarely seem to be able to post anything at the moment with the following message reported:



> Could not insert new word matches
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1089906, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('following', 'message', 'posting', 'insert', 'word', 'matches', 'debug', 'mode', 'phpbbsearchwordmatch', 'postid', 'wordid', 'titlematch', 'select', '1089899', 'phpbbsearchwordlist', 'wordtext', 'test', 'line', '251', 'file', 'functionssearch', 'php', 'post', 'posted', 'strangely', 'seems', 'worked', 'search', 'facility', 'gives', 'similar', 'pms', 'seem', 'work', 'fine')
> 
> Line : 251
> File : functions_search.php


Trying to edit a post produces the following:



> Error in deleting post
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> SQL Error : 1194 Table 'phpbb_search_wordmatch' is marked as crashed and should be repaired
> 
> DELETE FROM phpbb_search_wordmatch WHERE post_id IN (1089899)
> 
> Line : 419
> File : functions_search.php


The search facility reports a similar problem but strangely PMs seem to work. I sent Jae a text but have not heard anything yet.

John

P.S. If this has worked it's because I exited the thread and reloaded then re sent!


----------



## QuackingPlums

Heh, this is weird - if I post a reply to this thread, I get the error message about the search_wordmatch table HOWEVER I can see it in the Topic Review window if I try to post another reply!

None of my replies are appearing in the main forum browser or "new posts since last visit" searches. :roll:


----------



## John-H

This is very wierd - an IExplorer refresh does not show I've managed to post but going out and coming in to the thread again shows I have [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## HighTT

John-H said:


> test


John, Are you going to put this post into your "HOW TO......" series :?:

.......

......... be concise  :wink:


----------



## John-H

Here's another test Ian. Jae says the wordmatch table has now been fixed - so see what happens now...


----------



## John-H

Horay! It seems to have worked


----------



## HighTT

John-H said:


> Here's another test Ian. Jae says the wordmatch table has now been fixed -


John - Yes it works! But I didn't know that Jae did furniture restoration - Was it frustration with the 'search' facility that made you smash your table into matchwood :?: :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H

HighTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another test Ian. Jae says the wordmatch table has now been fixed -
> 
> 
> 
> John - Yes it works! But I didn't know that Jae did furniture restoration - Was it frustration with the 'search' facility that made you smash your table into matchwood :?: :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

There's no stopping some people - you've got to be really careful what you say round here :roll: :lol: :wink: I hear Jae used the search facility to locate his table but it completely varnished :roll:


----------



## hotgolf

Not happening for me either. Nothing in my in/out/sent boxes and I can't mail the mods either.


----------



## ResB

I can't post anything without getting something like this....dunno even if this will post.

Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 1150804, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('took', 'trip', 'cadwell', 'park', 'yesterday', 'was', 'opl', 'track', 'event', 'dry', 'sunny', 'quite', 'cold', 'deg', 'i', 'think', 'wasnt', 'involved', 'spectator', 'anyway', 'few', 'images', 'thought', 'share')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php


----------



## ResB

I can't posy diddly squat....except this if it posts!


----------



## Hilly10

Tried to do a new thread got nothing. The last posts on the list of forums has not changed from yesterday :?:


----------



## Hilly10

Why are these posts getting through :?


----------



## barton TT

working ok now.


----------



## mde-tt

Phew - back up and running again now


----------

